# Cable Cord Cutting Doesn't Always Mean Cost Cutting Too



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 7, 2015)

Cable Cord Cutting Doesn't Always Mean Cost Cutting Too - by Ben Fischer/ Reporter New York Business Journal/ Tech Flash/ bizjournals.com

"You can cut the cord, but don't necessarily expect to cut your budget too.

Dish (NASDAQ: DISH) announced its groundbreaking Sling service on Monday, joining the cavalcade of streaming-television services with a bang: Access to ESPN without a cable subscription.

But just as cable haters celebrated the closure of a major hole in the cord-cutting concept — live sports — we're also getting a dose of reality: The quickly escalating cost of all these non-cable alternatives. Sure, $20 a month for Sling seems reasonable. But that's almost certainly not the only subscription you're buying. To get the same programming you're getting from cable, you're looking at a hodgepodge of monthly subscriptions that, together, are looking very cable-esque, cost-wise..."


Richard


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a fairly extensive cable package that I have in the past three months reduced from the top tier to the next level down, just because I was paying too much and didn't watch 3/4 of it.  But because of bundling, I would loose a few channels I watch regularly if I were to cut back further.  As it is I've lost a couple of channels I wish I could buy individually but can't.  I am far from cutting the cord if ever! In addition to an extensive cable package, I have Netflix, Roku and a couple of other streaming services.  Of course all these streaming services necessitate a reliable high speed internet service that isn't throttled too often, and there is added cost there. 
Many of the Roku channels require you to watch a short ad clip before programming starts.   I can't seem to skip them after 4 seconds like I can on YouTube for instance. 
I currently have more content than ever, obviously can't watch everything, and while I'm retired, I don't spend my days in front of the tube. 
Bottom line is I'm still searching for ways to reduce my viewing cost without loosing what I want to see, and it's difficult to do.   We sure do have and increasing array of options though!  That's ok....keep it coming!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 7, 2015)

Cord cutting.  Unbundling.  Blah Blah.  The providers want only one thing money and the more the better.  Netflix, Hulu plus, Amazon instant Video, CBS online and the endless varieties of providers are NOT creating competition.  In the end the consumer will pay more.  To these companies we , are consumers or dollar signs, not people at all.  They will squeeze us one way or the other.  So,  Idon't buy the hype you read all over the place.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 7, 2015)

I for one am not affected by this as I don't have cable, never have, and never will.  People who pay loads of money for this entertainment must feel it's worth the price, I do not.

I only watch TV for Baseball, Football, and Hockey when it's on broadcast stations.  I also use the TV set to watch borrowed or cheaply bough DVDs.

What do I do with all that money I'm saving?  We go out at least three time a week to see different bands playing around the area and eating or drinking in the places that provide the bands.  For me, that's money well spent.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 7, 2015)

Our costs went down but even if they hadn't I woudn't care because my enjoyment went up. 

-I can now watch shows on my terms much more easily. I don't have to program them into a DVR ahead of time and hope I have enough storage. 

-And the ads are shorter now and more targeted to me (so they're less annoying). 

-I can replay virtually any show I want over and over (great for kids).

-I don't have to let strangers in my home to set up a cable box that I could have set up myself. Or wait at home for 8 hours for them to show-up only to find out they came and knocked quietly when I was in the bathroom.

-I can put TVs in any room I want without having to pay a ton extra for each one.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 7, 2015)

I pay ~ $170/month for triple play (cable, internet, phone).  We don't have any premium channels.  I was going to cancel phone once, because we have cells, but by doing so, my bill would go up, because I lose the triple play discount.  These cable companies are crooks.

I am thinking of using my neighbors technique.  He recently cancelled everything but internet.  His plan was to use Apple TV and all of the channel based apps they have.  He didn't realize you need to have a valid account with the cable/satellite company to get those apps to work.  So 2 days later, he called back up and got his same service back.  He is now paying an introductory rate of $99/month for a year.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 7, 2015)

We have very basic Direct TV at $46 per month. Our phone and Internet are $65 and then I have ROKU with AMAZON Prime (soon to be $99 per year- but we at least get the free 2 day shipping and free library book each month, plus the free music streaming) and The Blaze Network for $10 per month. If it wasn't for hubby, who has to watch FOX News and ME TV and an occasional football game, I would ditch the satellite dish and just keep ROKU. That, the Internet and my Kindle keep me well entertained.


----------



## pittle (Jan 7, 2015)

*TVPC.com*

Check out www.TVPC.com.  We just found it yesterday and it has potential.  It is free.  With a laptop and HDMI cable you can watch on your TV.  I think that if you have a SmartTV, you can eliminate the HDMI & laptop.

We were able to find the channels that we have to have at least the 2nd Tier on cable to get.  All the sports channels were there.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dish Network's Newest Offer Could Finally Convince You to Cut the Cord - by Jamal Carnette/ Investing Commentary/ The Motley Fool/ fool.com

"In a stunning move for a pay-TV company, satellite provider Dish Network (NASDAQ: DISH  ) acknowledged the challenges facing the greater industry by releasing a new product. The service, dubbed Sling TV, is an Internet-only television package with a slimmed bundle of channels. And while the company's announcement was somewhat inauspicious, make no mistake: this has the potential to change pay-TV as we know it.

Dish CEO and president Joseph Clayton announced the service: "Sling TV provides a viable alternative for live television to the millennial audience. This service gives millions of consumers a new consideration for pay-TV; Sling TV fills a void for an underserved audience." So while the company appears to position the $20 monthly service as merely a solution for those currently without pay-TV, the company could quickly find itself with subscribers looking to trade down into this service.

The best part for sports fans: ESPN is included in its channel lineup..."





Source: Dish Network


Richard


----------



## Bucky (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/news/ces-2015-the-year-of-the-cable-tv-cord-cutter/

"It's a $20 per month subscription that includes cable staples ESPN, ESPN2, CNN, TBS, TNT, Disney Channel, ABC Family, Food Network, HGTV, Travel Channel, Cartoon Network and Adult Swim. You can't DVR your way through commercials on Sling TV, but otherwise it sounds just like having those channels available via a cable box."

They will also have some add on packages with more channels such as "Sports" for $5.

While they are marketing this for the millennials I see great potential here for empty nesters and retirees wanting to cut bills. This one stream at a time service seems perfect for all three groups IMO.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bucky said:


> They will also have some add on packages with more channels such as "Sports" for $5.



I knew about ESPN being added to the original package, but I'd be curious what the extra sports channels are that you're referring to here.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 11, 2015)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Cord cutting.  Unbundling.  Blah Blah.  The providers want only one thing money and the more the better.  Netflix, Hulu plus, Amazon instant Video, CBS online and the endless varieties of providers are NOT creating competition.  In the end the consumer will pay more.  To these companies we , are consumers or dollar signs, not people at all.  They will squeeze us one way or the other.  So,  I don't buy the hype you read all over the place.



I tend to agree with this.  I use DirectTV (for TV); ATT (for cell phone); Verizon (for Internet); and the Library (for DVDs).  I am pretty much able to keep my total cost under $150 per month which I can live with.

George


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 11, 2015)

I did the math this morning. We're paying the following per month...
$40 for internet
$8 for netflix
$8 for hulu plus
$11 for MLB
$8.25 for Amazon Prime*
= $75.25/month

*I bought one year a while ago and got a free year with this thing, a free year with that thing, etc. so it's basically free now making my monthly cost about $67

Compare that to the $180 we used to pay for cable. 
PLUS we enjoy it so much more.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 11, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I knew about ESPN being added to the original package, but I'd be curious what the extra sports channels are that you're referring to here.



They haven't announced them yet. Will be interesting to see for sure. There is a place on the sling tv website where you can sign up for further info when available.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2015)

To Sling TV or Not to Sling TV: Defining the Question  - by Alan Wolk/ linkedin.com

"Dish was the only television industry player with real news at CES this year. Their new V-POP, SlingTV, made its debut there with a considerably smaller channel line-up than many were expecting.

I think many people are looking at Sling the wrong way though, in that they see it as a substitute for a pay TV subscription.

It’s not.

It’s a competitor for Netflix or Hulu or even Spotify with a higher price point. The audience for Sling is not viewing it as a way to rid themselves of a bloated cable package, because they don't have a cable package, bloated or otherwise. For them, it's going to be a way to supplement their pre-existing online-only options, like Netflix, with some live TV..."






I agree with Bucky - I think it's a mistake to just market Sling TV to millennial's.  Empty Nesters and Retirees should be targeted also.


Richard


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 13, 2015)

If I didn't live on a wooded lot with lots of 30' and 40' and higher trees, I would go with Dish. No place with a clear view of the satellites. I like the trees too much to do anything about it (although the Emerald Ash Borers may do the thining for me. )

Cheers


----------



## JudyS (Jan 14, 2015)

pittle said:


> Check out www.TVPC.com.  We just found it yesterday and it has potential.  It is free.  With a laptop and HDMI cable you can watch on your TV.  I think that if you have a SmartTV, you can eliminate the HDMI & laptop.


Just a warning--I just tried to go to that site and my browser blocked it, saying "This web page at www.tvpc.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences." This could be a temporary problem (some other site might have attacked them and installed malware there), but I would proceed with caution.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay ... 6+ months ago I downsized my cableTV ... went to basic cable with internet. Saving $65 monthly.

Let me tell you, I thought LONG & HARD as some of my favorite channels were NOT on my new cable level... HGTV, USA, SciFi, Lifetime, MTV, Weather channel--- okay, I was down to basicly nothing other than ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS ... I suffered and started to think .... "I want my (cable/MTV) TV".

Then the cable company moved the channels & stations location ... forcing me to go hunting and I found: MeTV. 

That channel save me from caving in.


----------



## Patri (Jan 15, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Then the cable company moved the channels & stations location ... forcing me to go hunting and I found: MeTV.
> 
> That channel save me from caving in.



Yep. It got moved for us too, and I just found it. I watch very few new shows. The oldies are the best.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 7, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I knew about ESPN being added to the original package, but I'd be curious what the extra sports channels are that you're referring to here.



The Sling.com website now shows the sports channels that are available for an additional $5 per month. Here is another article on it https://gigaom.com/2015/02/06/sling-tv-reveals-plans-for-sports-package-hints-at-nbc-deal/

The Golf Channel not being a part of it makes it a non starter for me.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bucky said:


> The Sling.com website now shows the sports channels that are available for an additional $5 per month. Here is another article on it https://gigaom.com/2015/02/06/sling-tv-reveals-plans-for-sports-package-hints-at-nbc-deal/
> 
> The Golf Channel not being a part of it makes it a non starter for me.



Thank you for that update!  It's tempting.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 7, 2015)

*I made the switch.*

I was away from my home for several months last year. While I was away I was able to put my ATT Bundled service on 'hold' and planned to start it back up when I returned. When I attempted to restart my service, the cost per month had jumped to nearly $150. That did it for me. I am NOT going to pay that much for TV and internet. (The bundle did include a landline to get a lower price, but I never knew the phone number so def was not going to miss that feature.)

I had heard a lot about 'free Hulu' -- and was surprised to see that anything I wanted to watch cost $ per month. I signed up. THEN I saw that CBS channels (where most of my favorite shows live) were not included. I signed up for a CBS plan for an additional fee. I was started to get discouraged when somehow I realized my email address on Comcast would allow me to access TV. (My name is  a registered email address on my son's account for which I pay nothing.) 

I have cancelled Hulu and CBS and find I am able to watch whatever I want on Comcast.net -- although it is the next day. I do miss being able to 'fast-forward' through commercials, although as another has said for some reason there are not quite as many as on live tv.

I am now paying about $50 per month for a fast ATT internet connection. That's all.

I get movies from the library where I can reserve them online and have them ready and waiting for me.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bucky said:


> The Sling.com website now shows the sports channels that are available for an additional $5 per month. Here is another article on it https://gigaom.com/2015/02/06/sling-tv-reveals-plans-for-sports-package-hints-at-nbc-deal/
> 
> 
> 
> The Golf Channel not being a part of it makes it a non starter for me.




I was invited to signup for this service this week and did so. ESPN, CNN and a few other good channels. I'm going to try it for a few months and see if I watch it. I like that they have apps and can watch anywhere (though I haven't checked if it will work when traveling abroad). You can get other channel packages for $5/mth - I just signed up for the basic $20/mth service. And I'm still saving significant amounts compared to my cable package last year.

FWIW, I didn't even know there was a Golf Channel. Is that what you watch to help go to sleep? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2015)

Apple Looking to Help Cut the Cord With Web-Based TV Bundle Service - by James Plafke/ Electronics/ ExtremeTech.com


"With an abundance of cheap, easy-to-use media streamers flooding store shelves and a plethora of services flooding the digital marketplace, it may seem like it’s too late for any company to get in on the game and carve out its own share of the market — unless that company has enough influence to change a market all on its own. Recent reports suggest that Apple is looking to make its own streaming TV service, and with an influence as wide as Apple’s, the market could dramatically shift should that plan come to fruition.

One of the longest-running (and ongoing) Apple rumors is that the company has been planning to make a television, and considering its attention to detail and aesthetics, that has always been a juicy prospect. Instead, the company made a media streamer, the Apple TV, and named it after what would almost certainly be the name of its mythical television. Now, it seems, if Apple doesn’t want to get into TV hardware, it will at least get into TV services. Industry insiders are reporting that Apple is exploring deals with TV programmers that would allow the company to offer programming bundles that customers could pick and choose..."







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is Cablevision's $10 WiFi-Only Mobile Service a Good Deal? - by Marguerite Reardon/ Mobile/ CNet.com

"Wireless plans don't come cheap. That's why Cablevision's sounds so enticing. But is it really the solution families have been dreaming of? CNET's Marguerite Reardon has the answers in Ask Maggie..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2015)

Why Cut the Cord? Cable Stations Just Gave You Another Big Reason - by Brad Reed/ TechNewsTube.com

"As if you didn't already have enough reasons to cut the cord and rely on streaming services to get your TV fix, cable stations themselves are giving you another one. The Wall Street Journal reports that some cable stations have actually started speeding up their programs so they can squeeze more ads…"


Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> If I didn't live on a wooded lot with lots of 30' and 40' and higher trees, I would go with Dish. No place with a clear view of the satellites. I like the trees too much to do anything about it (although the Emerald Ash Borers may do the thining for me. )
> 
> Cheers



Are you sure? We live on a 10.5 acre wooded lot as well and there were a couple of spots that tested well anyway. In the end, we decided to put the DirecTV dish on the north west corner of our lower roof facing southwest.


----------



## macko420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok, I am struggling to figure all of this out!  
Here is the situation - We have a beautiful HD TV that we were just using the cable coax line on.  Great picture - good sound....the downside was that we needed to learn the RF# for the stations we wanted to see.  No extra pay per view stuff just the networks and cable.  We were 'happy'.  Now the cable co has forced us to add those damn DTA boxes and we hate it!  for example - the picture is degraded - not horribly but we notice it!  Sound - after connecting the DTA our sound levels vary moment by moment.  We re-programmed, reset and everything else we could do to no avail!  Closed captioning - my husband is very hard of hearing and we used the CC.  With the DTA box the captioning is now way off to the side and you can't read the whole thing.  Again - reset, reprogram.......doesn't matter!  It costs a couple of bucks to rent the DTA/month and now it's ruined our TV viewing.  We have one TV that simply doesn't even work with it and the TV is only about 2 yrs old. But that's another story!
We are pretty savvy with the setups and reprogramming etc but honestly all we want to do is TURN IT ON AND WATCH SOMETHING!!  I don't want to be an electronics tech for the cable co!  We did have one of their techs come out.  He was here 10 min and reset something within the DTA box, told us he took care of it and we'd never have to worry about it again.  20 mins after he left, it was doing the same thing!
Today we took the DTA off the main TV and as expected just got a couple of channels and not the ones we really enjoy however - the sound was absolutely PERFECT, the CC was usableand the picture is beautiful.  All of this 'entertainment' costs us about $125/month.
I do have another question - with Amazon Prime can you get the latest episodes of you favorite TV shows - Scandal, Modern Family, Grey's Anatomy, those types of current shows??


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 5, 2015)

Yesterday I renegotiated my digital cable TV package.  I had monthy credits against programing packages that were falling away as of tomorrow and I was determined not to pay more.  I spent close to 45 minutes researching bundles and offers from my provider and two other competitors...had the  print outs spread out in front of me when I made the call.  Didn't need it all!  I've never had to make such a friendly and accommodating call.  Got the same programing with a single add on for less....so mainstream providers all must be feeling the heat from streamers and the like.  So make your call...be prepared...and ask....insist on deals.  They are probably there for the asking.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 5, 2015)

There was recent news about some add ons to the Sling TV package.  If I can't get ATT to continue their promotion rates next month, I may be going with Sling TV and Netflix to fill in the void.  Right now, I'm paying about $60 for Uverse 300 plus with Showtime.

*Sling TV Brings AMC, IFC And EPIX To Its Subscription Service For Cord Cutters*

http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/04/sl...to-its-subscription-service-for-cord-cutters/


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 5, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> There was recent news about some add ons to the Sling TV package.  If I can't get ATT to continue their promotion rates next month, I may be going with Sling TV and Netflix to fill in the void.  Right now, I'm paying about $60 for Uverse 300 plus with Showtime.
> 
> *Sling TV Brings AMC, IFC And EPIX To Its Subscription Service For Cord Cutters*
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/04/sl...to-its-subscription-service-for-cord-cutters/




Great news. Sling works great on my iPad but isn't so great on my Roku...still trying to figure out why...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a SlingBox at home connected to my Cable box...and I can tune into my home cable service from any wifi in the world.  Great if you want to catch up on home news, weather, etc.

Is SlingBox related to SlingTV?  Sounds like it might be the same company.  

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2015)

pwrshift said:


> I have a SlingBox at home connected to my Cable box...and I can tune into my home cable service from any wifi in the world.  Great if you want to catch up on home news, weather, etc.
> 
> Is SlingBox related to SlingTV?  Sounds like it might be the same company.
> 
> Brian



It does seem to be a subsidiary of Dish Network, which now owns SlingBox. Though I don't think it works at all like SlingBox. It is just another subscription internet TV service, though much cheaper because it has far fewer channels. 

We had a SlingBox years ago, it was kind of handy sometimes. It allowed me to watch some shows on our DVR while I was traveling on business in India. We just never really used it and I sold it on EBay for a pretty good price.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 5, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> It does seem to be a subsidiary of Dish Network, which now owns SlingBox. Though I don't think it works at all like SlingBox. It is just another subscription internet TV service, though much cheaper because it has far fewer channels.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a SlingBox years ago, it was kind of handy sometimes. It allowed me to watch some shows on our DVR while I was traveling on business in India. We just never really used it and I sold it on EBay for a pretty good price.




To be clear, a SlingBox doesn't have any channels at all. It simply allows you to connect via numerous devices remotely or at home to the SlingBox via the Internet and control your TV/cable box via the SlingBox and watch tv. SlingTV is a subscription content service that works with various devices including iOS and Roku that offers a few (and growing number) channels. Completely different.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 5, 2015)

HBO Without Cable Will Reportedly Cost $15 a Month - by Heather Kelly/ Money/ cnn.com

"HBO without the rest of cable's trappings. We knew it was coming, we just didn't know when.

The International Business Times is reporting the streaming service will launch in early April, ahead of the April 12 debut of the new season of "Game of Thrones." Called "HBO Now," it will cost $15 a month, according to the IBT..."







Richard


----------



## macko420 (Mar 8, 2015)

We just decided to go with Direct TV - hope we like it


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 9, 2015)

When I watch content on my Sharp HD tv through my Roku streaming stick, I loose my Sony home theatre sound.  I only hear sound through the tv speakers.  It's ok for news and sports content, but not for movies.  I've tried every which way to get sound out of my home theatre speakers when watching Roku content to no avail.   I'm probably only one click away from fixing it, but haven't found the solution yet....any thoughts?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> When I watch content on my Sharp HD tv through my Roku streaming stick, I loose my Sony home theatre sound.  I only hear sound through the tv speakers.  It's ok for news and sports content, but not for movies.  I've tried every which way to get sound out of my home theatre speakers when watching Roku content to no avail.   I'm probably only one click away from fixing it, but haven't found the solution yet....any thoughts?




You need to have audio out from the TV to your Sony, and not every TV has that. Alternatively, depending on exactly what audio solution you have, you could have the Roku connected to the stereo and it could pass the video to the TV. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> When I watch content on my Sharp HD tv through my Roku streaming stick, I loose my Sony home theatre sound.  I only hear sound through the tv speakers.  It's ok for news and sports content, but not for movies.  I've tried every which way to get sound out of my home theatre speakers when watching Roku content to no avail.   I'm probably only one click away from fixing it, but haven't found the solution yet....any thoughts?



It may help to know more specifics on your setup, but look into your audio settings on the Roku and try something different in that area.  (I believe mine is set for auto).


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 9, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> When I watch content on my Sharp HD tv through my Roku streaming stick, I loose my Sony home theatre sound.  I only hear sound through the tv speakers.  It's ok for news and sports content, but not for movies.  I've tried every which way to get sound out of my home theatre speakers when watching Roku content to no avail.   I'm probably only one click away from fixing it, but haven't found the solution yet....any thoughts?



I agree with Ken that you need the audio to be routed from the TV to your stereo.  I'm not exactly sure what your "Sony home theatre sound" is, but I am assuming it is a Sony A/V receiver.  If that is not right, the rest of this probably doesn't apply.  Depending on your equipment, I see three different possible solutions:


If your TV has audio-out connectors, send those to your AV receiver.
If your TV support an ARC (Audio Return Channel) HDMI connection, and your stereo A/V receiver supports ARC HDMI, then you only need the single HDMI cable between the TV and the A/V receiver.  Only newer receivers support this, but it works very well.
If your stereo is an A/V receiver, hook your Roku up directly to the receiver and just treat it as another input, such as your cable box, BluRay player, etc.

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 9, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> I agree with Ken that you need the audio to be routed from the TV to your stereo.



I'm assuming that he's already doing this since he is getting Roku sound through the TV speakers, plus the fact he's using a Roku stick??  It would help to hear the current configuration.

Ironwood - check out this web site and scroll down for how to hook up your configuration.  It also includes details about the audio setting I was referring to.  

http://support.roku.com/entries/22281904-How-do-I-setup-audio-for-home-theater-


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 9, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I'm assuming that he's already doing this since he is getting Roku sound through the TV speakers, plus the fact he's using a Roku stick??  It would help to hear the current configuration.


I'm assuming that he is _not _routing the Roku audio to the surround system.  I am assuming he has his Roku plugged directly into his TV, and the only sound he is getting is through the built-in TV speakers.  He wants to route the sound to his surround system and is not able to at this point.

Agreed, a more detailed configuration explanation would be helpful.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 9, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Ironwood - check out this web site and scroll down for how to hook up your configuration.  It also includes details about the audio setting I was referring to.
> 
> http://support.roku.com/entries/22281904-How-do-I-setup-audio-for-home-theater-


That's an excellent guide -- nice find.  Hopefully that will help him out.

Kurt


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys....I'll give your suggestions a try tomorrow afternoon when I am home and I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sling TV's Service for Cord Cutters Will Offer HBO Starting This Month - by Sarah Perez/ Media/ TechCrunch.com

Sling TV, Dish’s new over-the-top service designed for cord cutters, announced today that it will become the first Internet service to offer video-on-demand content from HBO starting this month, just in time for the “Games of Thrones” premiere. The HBO content will be available as an optional add-on at $15 per month – the same price point that Apple scored for its previously announced deal which will see it bringing HBO programming to its own customers through HBO NOW.

At Sling TV, the new option is being made available to Sling TV customers who sign up for the service’s “Best of Live TV” core package, which is the $20 base programming lineup that offers subscribers access to a number of channels including ESPN, ESPN2, AMC, A&E, TNT, History Channel, H2, TBS, Food Network, HGTV, Travel Channel, IFC, El Rey, Adult Swim, Cartoon Network, ABC Family, Disney Channel, CNN, Lifetime and Galavision.

On top of that, subscribers are able to add extra and optional packages that fit their needs, such as the “Kids Extra” package for families or the “Sports Extra” package for sports enthusiasts. It’s in this optional lineup that HBO fits, the company explains. Those who choose to add HBO will receive one live HBO channel, as well as a video-on-demand library, similar to what’s available on other platforms today..."







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome to the Rickety, Fickle, Barely Reliable Future of Television - by Zachary M. Seward/ Buffering/ Quartz/ qz.com

"The dream of live television delivered over the internet has finally been realized. Now it’s time for the nightmares.

Customers of Sling TV, the new streaming service from Dish Network that offers a handful of coveted cable channels in the United States at a competitive price, reported serious problems watching the semifinals of the NCAA men’s basketball tournament on TBS..."


Richard


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Welcome to the Rickety, Fickle, Barely Reliable Future of Television - by Zachary M. Seward/ Buffering/ Quartz/ qz.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I canceled Sling this week due to continued issues with the service. It definitely got better as the weeks went on, but is experiencing growing and startup pains. I plan on seeing what Apple releases soon and may sign up for that instead. 

Regardless of its quality, the fact that I can sign up or cancel without any long term contract or equipment concerns makes this the future of TV. Time Warner is sending offer after offer to get my TV subscription back, as little as $10 per month (for almost nothing), or a new sub for $20/mth that includes HBO. I suspect we will see many options in the near future.

In any case, it's been a number of months since I canceled TV via Time Warner and I have had no problem finding content to watch. I don't miss it at all.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 5, 2015)

That $10 is for 'basic' cable. No better than installing a good roof aerial.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> That $10 is for 'basic' cable. No better than installing a good roof aerial.




I'm sure you read my other posts when I canceled cable. I have an indoor antenna that does quite well. Here's what I've learned since then...I haven't used it in months. Quite simply, the broadcast channels hold little to no interest to me.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sling TV Says It Dropped the Ball During March Madness. When Will Web TV Be Ready for PrimeTime? - by Peter Kafka/ Media/ recode.net

"Yesterday was a big test for Sling TV: How would the Web TV service do when lots of subscribers logged in at the same time, to watch some of the biggest sports events of the year?

Not that well, apparently. By Sling’s own admission, it couldn’t handle an influx of users who tuned in to watch Turner Networks’ broadcasts of the March Madness college basketball semi-finals, featuring Duke vs. Michigan State and Wisconsin vs. Kentucky.  That led to streams that were choppy or nonexistent, according to frustrated Sling users..."


Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> I canceled Sling this week due to continued issues with the service. It definitely got better as the weeks went on, but is experiencing growing and startup pains. I plan on seeing what Apple releases soon and may sign up for that instead.
> 
> Regardless of its quality, the fact that I can sign up or cancel without any long term contract or equipment concerns makes this the future of TV. Time Warner is sending offer after offer to get my TV subscription back, as little as $10 per month (for almost nothing), or a new sub for $20/mth that includes HBO. I suspect we will see many options in the near future.
> 
> ...



Ken - thanks for the update on Sling.  It does not appear that Uverse is going to honor our current promotion after our 1-year anniversary, so we'll probably join the cord-cutters too.  My disconnect date is in two weeks, so I'll probably give them one more shot at lowering their offer.


----------



## Elan (Apr 6, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sling TV Says It Dropped the Ball During March Madness. When Will Web TV Be Ready for PrimeTime? - by Peter Kafka/ Media/ recode.net
> 
> "Yesterday was a big test for Sling TV: How would the Web TV service do when lots of subscribers logged in at the same time, to watch some of the biggest sports events of the year?
> 
> ...



  For the most part, the cable cutting issue has *always* been about live sports.  If you don't care about live sports there are lots of options, and if you do there are few.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 6, 2015)

Elan said:


> For the most part, the cable cutting issue has *always* been about live sports.  If you don't care about live sports there are lots of options, and if you do there are few.



I agree on the concept of live sports - it'd be a deal breaker for me too.  However, with TBS, TNT, and ESPN being part of the Sling package, plus the local channels, that would pretty much take care of what I watch.  I'd also miss the regional Fox Sports networks, but for the savings, I could probably live without that.  Ha, what do I know.  The two other times I tried to live without cable, I came back on the next promotion.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 6, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I agree on the concept of live sports - it'd be a deal breaker for me too.  However, with TBS, TNT, and ESPN being part of the Sling package, plus the local channels, that would pretty much take care of what I watch.  I'd also miss the regional Fox Sports networks, but for the savings, I could probably live without that.  Ha, what do I know.  The two other times I tried to live without cable, I came back on the next promotion.




I wouldn't be surprised to learn that ESPN starts to offer their own paid channel similar to HBO. In fact, I'd bet on it.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 6, 2015)

Elan said:


> For the most part, the cable cutting issue has *always* been about live sports.  If you don't care about live sports there are lots of options, and if you do there are few.


I don't care about live sports but the husband uses these solutions:
- MLB.tv account to stream to our TV, his laptop, or his phone
- Sports bars
- Sports books (one of the reasons living in Vegas is nice)
- TV antenna for local stations


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2015)

Suddenly, Plenty of Options for Cord Cutters - by Emily Steel/ Media/ International New York Times/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"An exploding number of options are available to viewers who want to ditch their traditional TV subscriptions but not forsake their television-watching habits. With a broadband subscription and a streaming device, people have more freedom to pay for what they want to watch and decide how they want to watch it. Here are some prominent services offering live TV, à la carte networks and other on-demand streaming options..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 4, 2015)

Showtime Undercuts HBO with $10.99 Stand-Alone Streaming Service - by Jacob Kastrenakes/ Apps/ Culture/ Entertainment/ Tech/ The Verge/ theverge.com

"Showtime is launching an internet TV service that will offer access to its back catalog, its current selection of movies, and live streams of its network for $10.99 per month. The service launches on Sunday, July 12th, and it'll first be available through the Showtime app on the iPhone, iPad, and Apple TV; subscribers can also watch online. Unlike HBO, Showtime isn't giving the service a new name — it's still just Showtime. With its price significantly below the $14.99 per month of HBO Now, Showtime certainly has a compelling argument for choosing its service, although it still has an uphill battle: its series aren't anywhere near as addictive. A 30 day trial will be offered for new customers..."

Richard


----------

